# Lesertest: Zwei Asus Rampage III Formula



## PCGH_Stephan (9. März 2011)

Testet und behaltet eines von zwei Rampage-III-Formula-Mainboards von Asus!

Asus Rampage III Formula:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit *Asus* die Chance dazu: Zwei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, das Sockel-1366-Mainboard Asus Rampage III Formula zu testen. Nachdem Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Mainboards aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen Test eines Asus-Mainboards verfassen? Dann bewerbt Euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Erfahrungen mit Mainboards und mehrere Sockel-1366-Platinen zum Testen sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mainboards haben und die Hardware selbstständig einbauen können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 15.04.2011. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.
*
Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang, also bis Mittwoch, dem 16.03., um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Wassercpu (9. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin 36 Jahre jung und habe große Lust das Asus Board über 4 Wochen zu Testen. Ich besitze das Asus Rampage II Extrem und würde sehr gerne einen Vergleich der beiden Boards anstellen. Ich stelle mir vor einen ausgiebigen Test der Soundkarte vorzunehmen, grade weil ich von der alten Soundlösung nicht besonders begeistert war. Platinenlayout wäre ein weiters Thema über das ich gerne schreiben würde...! Das Bios würde ich mir auch genauer an schauen und gegebenenfalls ein paar Overclockingerfahrungen schildern. Meine Einbauerfahrungen würde ich natürlich mit gutem Bildmaterial dokumentieren. Da ich eine Wakü besitze, wären  Besonderheiten beim Einbau oder Handhabung für Wasserkühlungsbesitzer in meinem Test zufinden. Dazu muss ich sagen, daß ich Asus fan bin und diverse Boards selbst aus der guten alten Athlon xp Zeit hatte.

Ich hoffe das ich euch zusage....Weiterhin alles Gute Wassercpu


----------



## fuzz3l (9. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne das Rampage III Formula PCGH Edition über den Zeitraum von 4 Wochen zu testen.
Ich habe in den letzten Monaten diverse S.1366 Platinen getestet und bin aktuell mit einem (selektiertem) Rampage III Extreme unterwegs. Daher würde es sich anbieten, einen direkten Vergleich der beiden Platinen aufzustellen und eventuelle Unterschiede klar herrauszustellen. Dazu gehören BIOS-Umfang und natürlich auch die OC-Fähigkeiten, die mit einem w3565 (und eventuell einem 980X) getestet werden können. Hierzu gehören verschiedene Möglichkeiten der Kühlung (Luft, Singel-Stage und auch LN2 sollte machbar sein), dadurch sollten sowohl ein hoher Ramtakt und auch Uncore getestet werden. Nur im Extrembereich unter bei entsprechenden Temperaturen ist ein Unterschied zwischen den Boards feststellbar, wenn er denn existiert.

Zu meiner Person:
Ich heiße Christian, bin 20 Jahre alt und benche seit ca. 3 Jahren relativ erfolgreich. Aktuell bin ich mit meinem Benchpartner Kovsk auf Platz 51 weltweit und Platz 7 in Deutschland! Höchster Platz war in den Top 30 weltweit und Top 5 in Deutschland. Daher denke ich, dass ich perfekt dazu in der Lage bin, das Mainboard entsprechend zu bewerten!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Vinz1911 (9. März 2011)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich bewerbe ich mich hiermit als Tester des Asus Rampage III Formula.
Ich habe viel Erfahrung und Freude am testen von Hardware da dieses nicht nur mein Hobby sondern auch meine Leidenschaft ist. Ich habe genügend Zeit und Lust einen ausführlichen Test zu veranstalten, dazu gehört : Overclocking , Undervolting , Belastbarkeit , Kühlmöglichkeiten , Bios , RAM-Verträglichkeit usw.
Ich freue mich, wenn ich dieses Mainboard testen darf.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Vinzenz Weist


----------



## Jooe (9. März 2011)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich, um das Asus Rampage III Formula ausführlich zu testen.
Momentan verrichtet ein EX-UD4 Mainboard von Gigabyte seine Arbeit. Ich würde mich sehr freuen dieses Mainboard zu testen, da ich mit anderen Mainboards einige Probleme hatte und mich andere Produkte von Asus letzte zeit sehr begeisterten. Zum Einsatz, auf dieses neue Board von Asus, wartet ein i7-920 und eine Asus-ENGTX470.
Sehr interresieren würde es mich, ob Vorteile beim Übertakten entstehen. Ausserdem würde ich das Board gerne auf Fehler untersuchen und die Datenübertragung der Sata-Schnittstelle überwachen. Auf den Soundchip würde sich eine Teufel Anlage freuen, um die Leistung des Chips ausreichend zu testen. Dazu wird das Mainboard mit auf eine Lan genommen, um die Alltagstauglichkeit zu überprüfen.
Die nötige PC-Erfahrung wird zu genüge mitgebracht. Meine letzten zwei "Maschinen" wurden natürlich von mir selbst zusammengebastelt und optimiert. Für diesen Test sehe ich mich selbst als sehr geeignet, da ich viel spaß am basteln und am auswerten der Testergebnisse haben werde. 
Zudem wird viel Mühe im Test stecken, wie zum Beispiel mit detaillierten Beschreibungen meiner Tests und dazugehörigen Bildern.
Über eine Zusage würde ich mich sehr freuen 
mfg


----------



## europamikel (9. März 2011)

Ich möchte mich für den Test bewerben. Mein jetziger PC ist selbstgebaut: Motherboard: Asus Rampage III Extreme  / CPU i7 980x / Ram DDR3 2x 6GB 1600 CORSAIR KIT CL8 DHX - HD: OCZ-REVODRIVE (OCZ-2M10J2C720LC74BF), WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0 3x 1TB, 1x HL-DT-ST BD-RE GGW-H20L,  Graphik: Powercolor 6970 /2Gb - Monitor: HP LP3065  - Gehäuse: BIG CORSAIR Obsidian 800D Black, CPU-Wasserkühler Corsair Hydro H70 + 1x HP Data Vault HomeServer. Der PC läuft seit dem 12 Oktober 2010 mit Windows 7 x64. Ich benutzte den PC vorallem für die Photobearbeitung mit Adobe CS5. Als freier Messefotograph (Xing) brauche ich ständig einen soliden und (absturzsicheren) Computer. Da die Serie der I7 Prozessoren langsam ausläuft, habe ich mir vor einigen Tagen einen i7 990x zusätzlich angeschafft um noch einen 2. Rechner zu bauen. Eigentlich sollte es eine Kopie meines Pc´s werden, jedoch wäre ich bereit ein anderes Mainboard (Ihres) zu testen, um meinen PC Aufbau zu perfektionieren. Ich frickle gerne, modde und hab Spass an ausgefallenen Konfigurationen. Schlicht weg = ich bekomm von PC´s nicht genug. 
Ich würde mich freuen in den Genuss eines Mainboard-Test´s zu kommen. Detaillierte Beschreibungen und Bilder sind Pflicht für einen informativen Bericht. 
Allen Bewerbern und Testern "ein frohes Gelingen" auf diesem Weg.

europamikel


----------



## nobbi77 (9. März 2011)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Lesertest des netten Mainboards.

Zu den Bedingungen:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
Bin ich!
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
Das kann ich auch!
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mainboards haben und die Hardware selbstständig einbauen können.
Habe ich auch! 
Das Mainboard soll gegen einen Core i7 860 auf einem P55 FTW von EVGA antreten.
Es wird in einem HAF 922 verbaut, bekommt ein 1000 Watt NT von Coolermaster und zwei HD 6850 im Crossfire-Verbund an die Seite. CPU würde ein Core i7 950. Sata 3 Festplatte und SSD sind auch vorhanden.
Auch die Modding-Qualitäten werden hervorgehoben, da das MoBo hervorragend in meinen schwarz-roten Mod passt . Kühlerkompatibilität wird mit Scythe Samurai Master, Coolermaster V8 und Thermalright True Black getestet.
Messmöglichkeiten für den Stromverbrauch sind vorhanden.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben. 
Auch vorhanden
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
Nikon D40 und Photoshop
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
Ist fair.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
Sehr schön
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
Akzeptiert
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 01.04.2011. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
Hmm, wohl eher der 01.05.???
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
Das hoffe ich doch!
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
Ach, es gibt noch andere?
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.
Auch ok.
Und natürlich akzeptiere ich die Teilnahmebedingungen!


----------



## Gast1111 (9. März 2011)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

ich möchte mich gerne auf euren Lesertest des Asus Rampage III Formula bewerben.
_*Die Testpunkte*_
Der Schwerpunkt bei meinem Test würde darauf liegen ob das Mainboard auch für kleinere Gehäuse
geeignet ist, sowohl von der Komplexität des Einbaus, als auch von den thermischen Begebenheiten.
Dafür würde ich das Mainboard mit einen i7 950 bestücken und in einem Silverstone Desktop ATX Gehäuse verbauen.
(Grandia 01)
Auch würde ich die Anschlussmöglichkeiten genauer beleuchten und somit die Tauglichkeit als Server/ Premium
HTPC Mainboard prüfen.
Nebenbei müssen bei einem solchen Board natürlich die OC Eigenschaften geprüft werden,
dafür werde ich mit allen Mitteln probieren das max. aus dem Board zu kitzeln.
Dazu würde es (im Bezug auf die HTPC Tauglichkeit) mit einem Scythe Big Shuriken der mit einem Silent Lüfter
(Noiseblocker M12 S2) und einem Scythe Ultra Kaze ausgerüstet wird. (Natürlich abwechselnd)

*Die Hardware im Überblick:


i7 950 Quadcore CPU@max. Takt die das Board zu lässt
Seasonic X-760
Silverstone Grandia 01
XFX HD 4890 XXX@1000/2200
4 GiB Geil Ram, 8 GiB G.Skill Ram bzw. kombiniert 12 GiB
 *

Für die Fotos steht eine Panasonic FZ 38 mit Objektiv zu Verfügung.
Als "Beweis" meiner Rechtschreibung und "Talentes" bzgl. Computern können sie sich gerne meinen
Aufklärungsarktikel über Mikroruckler in der Grafikkartensparte des Forums ansehen.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen Wa1lock


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (9. März 2011)

*Hallo PCGHX Team,*

Ich möchte ihnen beweisen, das ich der ideale Lesertester für das ASUS Rampage III Formula bin. Die oben genannten bedienungen kann ich vollkommen erfüllen.
Ich werde einen einwandfreien und professionellen Test liefern.

Hardware: Intel Core i7 920 (D0), 2x2GB Kingston DDR3 1600MHz, Gigabyte GTX 470 SOC @ 800/1600/1800 MHz, Thermaltake Toughpower 750 Watt 85% Energieeffizienz

Kühlung: Wakü (Phobya G-Changer 420@3xNoiseblocker Black Silent Pro, AC Aquastream XT USB, Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos XT)

OS: Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit

Testaufbau:

1. Einleitung mit Danksagung und Bild

2. Erster Eindrücke, Lieferumfang, Extra Funktionen erklärt (mit Bildern), erklärung von besonderheiten im BIOS

3. OC Test mit CPU und RAM (Maximaler BCLK, Uncore, usw.), Lüftersteuetung Test, Manuelle Messung z.B. der CPU   Spannung und vergleich mit dem vom BIOS/CPU-Z ausgelesenem Wert.

4. OC Benchmarks  (Vergleich vorher/nacher)
Benchmarkprogramme: PCMark Vantage, 3DMark Vantage, Aquamark, Cinebench R10 x64, MaxxMem                                          
Benchmarks in Spielen: GTA 4, Dirt2, COD 6, Resident Evil 5 [(BFBC2, FarCray2, Crysis) wenn erwünscht]
Auflösung: 1920 x 1080|maximale Details|4xAA
-->Diagramm 

5. Fazit u. Pro/Kontra

Es können durchaus noch Punkte dazukommen.


Die Bilder werden mit einer HP Photosmart Mz60 gemacht.

Zu mir ist zu sagen:
Ich wohne in Ulm, bin sehr Informatikinteressiert (war schon immer mein Hobby) , ich bin Medizinstudent. 

 Da ich mich schon öfters für einen Lesertest beworben habe, aber nie ausgewählt wurde, hoffe ich nun auf einen positive Rückmeldung des PCGHX Teams.

mfg BIOS_Overclocker


----------



## lave (10. März 2011)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich würde mich gerne zum Test des Asus Rampage III Formula bewerben. Dieses könnte ich direkt mit meinem Asus Rampage III Extreme vergleichen. Zudem würde ich die Fähigkeiten der OnBoard Soundkarte des Formula mit einer X-Fi Titanium HD auf dem Teufel Concept E400 testen. 

Weitere Hardware die mir zu verfügung steht:

Intel Core i7 950
Scythe Mugen2B, Ninja 3, Big Shruiken (alle mit BeQuiet Silentwings)
6x2GB DominatorGT 2133
EVGA GTX 460 SC OC
2x9800GTX+ OC
Enermax Revolution 1020W

Getestet wird im offenen Aufbau und im LianLi PC-60FNWX.

Mich interessieren vor allem die Übertaktungsfähigkeiten im unterschied zum Extreme, besonders der Umgang mit 2133er RAM.

Bilder in hoher Qalität würde ich mit einer Canon EOS 50D und einer PowerShot G11 anfertigen und ggf. mit Lightroom optimieren.


Zu meiner Person:

Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und Schüler der Jahrgangstufe 10 am Descarten-Gymnasium in Neuburg an der Donau. Ich beschäftige mich seit mehreren Jahren mit PCs und habe bereits mehreren Freunden erfolgreich PCs zusammengestellt und gebaut.

Über eine Teilnahmemöglichkeit würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Vielen Dank


----------



## prost (10. März 2011)

Hallo PCGH-Team,
Hiermit möchte auch ich mich für einen Lesertest des Asus Rampage III Formula bewerben. 
Da ich ein Tagebuch hier im Forum führe, habe ich viel Übung im Umgang mit Fotos und Texten. Ich beschäftige mich außerdem schon ca. 1 Jahr mit Hardware, 
habe schon 3 PCs für Freunde komplett zusammengebaut und meinen Eigenen unzählige Male auseinandergenommen. Von der Qualität der digitalen Fotos können
sie sich gerne in meinem Tagebuch überzeugen. In meinem System befindet sich mittlerweile eine Wasserkühlung mit einer Radiatorfläche von insgesamt 6x120mm 
und einem Heatkiller 3.0 CU, weshalb ich ausfürliche Overclocking-Tests auch am Limit durchführen kann. Momentan befindet sich ein X58A-UD7 von Gigabyte in 
meinem System. Das Asus Rampage III Formula hat somit eines der Sockel-1366-High-End-Boards als Gegner. Großen Wert würde ich auf die Übertaktbarkeit 
(z.B. Maximaler BCLK, Uncore-Takt, RAM etc.) und Spannungsstabilität (mit/ohne LLC) legen. Auch die Anschlussmöglichkeiten und sonstigen Features wie 
Onboard-Sound etc. werden nicht außer Acht gelasssen. Der Test findet größtenteils in einem Coolermaster HAF932 statt, wie schon erwähnt mit leistungsstarker Wasserkühlung.

Mein momentanes System (und damit das Testsystem) sieht wie folgt aus:
-Intel i7 920 D0 (bis zu 4,4 Ghz stabil) @HK 3.0 CU
-Patriot 6GB DDR3-1600 CL9
-EVGA GTX570
-beQuiet! 700W Netzteil
-Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 als Vergleich 

Die grobe Struktur des Reviews sähe so aus:

1. Einleitung
2. Verpackung und Lieferumfang
3. Technische Spezifikationen
4. Layout
5. Overclocking
6. Praxistests
7. Fazit

Im Anhang finden sie des Weiteren noch einen Beweis meiner Fähigkeit, Diagramme erstellen zu können. 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen falls Sie mich als einen der beiden Lesertester auswählen würden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
prost


----------



## Mega Rage (10. März 2011)

Hallo liebes PCGHX-Team,

Ich würde gerne das Rampage III Formula testen. Ich beschäftige mich seit ca. einem halben Jahr mit Extreme-OC und bin auch im HwBot Team angemeldet. Als Testkriterium würde ich einen direkten Vergleich zwischen dem Rampage III Formula und dem Rampage III Extreme anstellen. Dazu gehören OC-Eigenschaften bei verschiedenen Kühlmethoden wie Luftkühler, Wasserkühler, Trockeneis. Als Testprozessor würde ich den sehr beliebten Corer i7 920 nehmen.
Für entsprechend gute Fotos nehme ich die Canon 350D.


Gruß Nico


----------



## Nils_ (10. März 2011)

Sehr geehrtes PCGHX Team,

Ich möchte mich für den Test bewerben.
Alle oben genannten dinge kann ich erfüllen.
Bilder werden mit einer Digitaklamera von HP (8 Megapixel) gemacht. Ich bemühe mich einen professionellen weißen Hintergrund hinzubekommen.
Als Hardware hätte ich ein I7 920 (D0), 2x2GB Kingston HyperX 1600, Gigabyte GTX 470 SOC.
Als Kühler kommt ein Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B @2xAC F12 oder eine Wakü zum einsatz. 
Der Test wird viele Punkte umfassen wie auch OC Test, Benchmark Vergleich, Ausstattung...
Am ende kommt noch ein Fazit mit einer Notengebung für die einzelnen Testgebiete.   

Ich bin Student und würde mich über ein neues Bord sehr freuen  
Da ich mich schon für mehrere Lesertests beworben habe und nie Erfolg hatte, würde ich mich diesmal sehr freuen wenn es klapen würde. 

mfg Nils


----------



## kmf (10. März 2011)

Ich würde auch mal ganz gerne einen Lesertest zu solch einem Board verfassen. Deswegen bewerb ich mich hiermit auch mal ganz offiziell.


----------



## Ramrod (10. März 2011)

Bewerbe mich hiermit auch für den Lesertest des Asus Rampage III Formula

Momentan ist ein Asus Rampage II Extreme verbaut mit einem CoreI7-930 @3.2GHz per Wakü.
16GB Ram mit 6 belegten Speicherbänken (Triple-Channel) und ein Corsair 850Watt Netzteil.
SSD und 2 HDs im Raid sind auch verbaut.
 AMD/ATI 5870 verrichtet Ihren Dienst als Grakfikkarte an einem 22" Samsung LCD.
Als Soundsystem ist eine TeufelSurroundanlage 5.1 angeschlossen.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (10. März 2011)

Ich würde das Board gerne mit meinem Rampage III Extreme vergleichen, insbesondere im Bereich Overclocking und Undervolting und Zusammenspiel mit verschiedenster Hardware (SSDs, Grafikkarten, Luft- und Wasserkühlung, RAM-Kompatibilität) und ein Vergleich Onboard-Sound vs Xonar vs Teufel C200 USB Soundkarte in Spielen
Testsystem wäre:
i7-920 D0 bzw. W3550
RIIIE
12 GB G.Skill Eco Series CL7 bzw. TeamGroup Elite 3x4GB DDR3-1333 mit ein wenig *hust* OC *gg*
64GB SSD C300
Powercolor 6970
Corsair TX850W
Xonar Essence STX
Corsair 700D Gehäuse
Dell 3008WFP Monitor
+
WaKü
und 
Coolink Dorator DS
Eine hochwertige DSLR und annehmbare Deutschkenntnisse (Ich bin Badner da is das ned so leicht) sind auch vorhanden


----------



## Jan565 (10. März 2011)

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Asus Rampage III Formula!

Da ich die Möglichkeit habe eine i7 950 CPU zu erhalten für den Test, würde ich sehr gerne das Board gegen mein eigenes Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H und gegen ein Asus P8P67 antreten zu lassen, was ein Freund von mir sein eigen nennt. Dabei würde ich gerne Over Clocking der CPU, Multi GPU und die Soundquallität mit den anderen vergleichen, außerdem die übertragungsrate der Festplatten und ein Raid Verbund. Außerdem die Taktbarkeit und möglichen Einstellungen für den Arbeitsspeicher. Zudem würde ich gerne das Layout betrachten und gucken wie es voll bestückt mit Wärme und nötiger Belüftung aussieht. 

Fotos würde ich im eingebauten und im Ausgebauten zustand machen um Unterschiedliche Belüftungsmöglichkeiten zu zeigen für die Komponenten und das Mainboard was es zu bieten hat. Dabei würde ich auch gerne vergleichen wie es Temperaturmäßig mit Multi GPU, Single GPU und voller Bestückung aussieht. 

Seit bereits mehreren Jahren übertakte ich CPU´s und Grafikkarten genauso wie Arbeitsspeicher um das letzte aus der Hardware raus zu holen. Gekühlt wird bei mir ausschließlich unter Luft um Vergleichswerte bringen zu können für andere. Das würde ich dann Protokollieren, Fotografieren und am Ende einen Ausführlichen Test zu allem Schreiben. Dabei versuche ich jede Möglichkeit die das Mainboard zu bieten hat aus zu reizen! Am ende gäbe es dann noch ein Fazit und ein vergleich von allen 3 Mainboards mit vor und nachteilen die es gibt oder gefunden werden. 

Die Teilnahmebedingungen bestätige ich damit natürlich auch!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Jan565


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Red.

Natürlich erfülle ich alle Voraussetzungen die hier aufgezählt wurden
Momentan betreibe ich 2 1366er -CPU's; eine 920 (auf GIGABYTE) und eine 950 (auf ASROCK)
Beide falten 24/7 für das PCGH-Team und bringen ordentlich Punkte
Das wären auch die primären Schwerpunkte meiner Tests 
- wie hoch fällt die Leistung unter Einbezug des Stromverbrauchs aus (OC)
- in wie weit lassen sich 2 oder 3 Grafikkarten sinnvoll betreiben; Stromverbrauch/Hitzeentwicklung (auch im Sinne von besser x16/x0/x16 oder x16/x8/x8)

Vergleichen kann ich das Board ausserdem mit (vorhandenen) AM3- / 1156- / 1155-Boards

Nun frage ich mich (und euch) - wird wohl eines der Boards den Weg in die Schweiz finden?


----------



## guggy (11. März 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich möchte mich auch gerne für den Testlauf mit diesem Board Bewerben. Die Hardware würde ich mit einer WaKü und einem i7 920 D0 3970Mhz Testen.
Mein Aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

- 1366 i7 920 D0 OC
- Corsair XMS3 6GB DDR3 1600MHz 7-7-7-20
- Asus Rampage II
- Gainward GeForce® GTX 480 1536MB GDDR5 OC 
- ASAX SSD 128GB
- HX 850 Watt
- Wasserkühlung
- cuplex kryos XT
- aquagraFX für GTX 480
- aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Ultra Version
- Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 Black
- 13mm Schläuche

Mit dieser Ausstattung und eventuellem Upgrade durch SSD SATA 3 und Sechskern CPU i7 970 aufwerts ( schauen was EBAY hergibt ) würde ich meinem System in verbindung einer solchen verjüngungs kur unterziehen.
Das alles wird in ein Silverstone Raven 1 verbaut. Was mich speziefisch interresieren würde wehre die neue Eternet anbindung für Online Spiele wie BFBC2 im Test, OC Potenzial´s bei 4Core und 6Core CPU´s und der onbord Soundkarte gegen Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion.


----------



## vaikless (13. März 2011)

Sehr geehrtes PC Games Hardware Team,

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Leser-Test ihres "Asus Rampage III Formula PCGH Edition" bewerben.
Ich bin 22 Jahre alt und studiere Rechtswissenschaften im 3. Semester. 
Weiter habe ich langjährige Erfahrung in Auswahl, Einbau und Übertaktung von PC-Hardware.
In der Freizeit -neben dem Computer- fotografiere ich gerne mit meiner Canon 400D DSLR Kamera.

Derweil betreibe ich einen Intel _Core2duo E8500 3,16GHz_ Prozessor auf 3,8GHz, gekühlt von einem _Noctua Nh-d14_ mit *U*ltra *L*ow *N*oise *A*dapter. Auf einem _ASUS Rampage Formula,_ Sockel-755.
Eine Zotac GeForce GTX 480 AMP! Edition. _2x 2GB DDR2 Cosair Dominator_ - 1066Mhz. Einer _Creative Soundblaster Audugy 2_. Mit einer _64 GB Crucial Real SSD_ als Systemfestplatte. 
Ermöglicht wird das Ganze von einem _Cougar CM 700W Netzteil_. Alles in einem _Coolermaster HAF-X_ Gehäuse in vollem Lüfter-Ausbau.

*Für den Test* würde ich einen _Intel Core i7 960 _und _3x 2GB 1600Mhz DDR3 Ram_ kaufen.
Der Test würde -im Gutachten-Stil - strukturiert, präzise und mit solidem Fazit -im Rahmen meiner technischen Möglichkeiten- alles beinhalten was üblicherweise getestet wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
V. K.


----------



## stadler5 (13. März 2011)

Hallo,

da ich alle von Ihnen geforderten Kriterien erfülle, wäre ich für diesen Test sehr gut geeignet.

lg


----------



## BaueerR (13. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte eines der Boards testen. Ich beschäftige mich seit mehren Jahren mit Hardware und dem Bauen von Computern. Ich habe dadurch einige Erfahrung im Mainboardbereich sammeln können. Auch Übertackte ich gerne PCs um zu sehen was man aus den vorhanden Komponenten an Leistung herausholen kann. Kriterien die ein Board erfüllen muss damit es für mich in Frage kommt sind unter anderem das Layout, die Anschlussmöglichkeiten, die Kühlung und die Verarbeitungsqualität. Natürlich Spielt auch die Leistung eine sehr Große Rolle.

Ich bin in der Lage Bilder des Boards anzufertigen. Auch kann ich meine Ergebniss des Tests gut aufbereiten und ansehnlich darstellen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich eines der Boards testen darf und meinen Test hier veröffentlichen kann.

MfG

BaueerR


----------



## Zocker Nr.1 (15. März 2011)

Hallo liebes Team der PCGH,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben.

Was kann ich euch an vorhandener Hardware bieten?
Erstmal ein vorhandenes X58-System, was sicher einen dezenten Vorteil hat.

Zu diesem gehören:
-Ein *Xeon W3520*, den ich schon Primestable auf 4450 MHz hatte (unter Wasser). Wäre noch mehr gegangen, aber ich wollte die CPU noch länger benutzen...

-6x 2GB DDR3-1600 OCZ Gold + Platinum (je 3 Stück)

-Eine GeForce GTX 470 oder alternativ eine HD5770

-Ein 1000W-bequiet! Dark Power Pro P8, das für jeden Spaß genug Strom liefert.

-Ein schönes großes Case (Cooler Master RC 840) und natürlich genug Lüfter für einen offenen Testaufbau.

-3 HDDs (2x 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F1 + 1x 500GB Samsung Spinpoint F1)

-eine Eigenbau-WaKü, bestehend aus einem Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 (LGA 1366), einer Innovatek HPPS (inkl. AGB-O-Matic für den offenen oder Magiccool AGB 250 für den geschlossenen Testaufbau) sowie einem TFC XChanger 480 und Feser Tube (Format 13/10).

-für die LuKü-Tests steht auch noch ein Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme (mit Klammern für 2 Lüftern) und eine größere Auswahl an 120mm-Lüftern in mehreren Geschwindigkeitsstufen bereit (PWM und Spannung). Auch der Scythe Big Shuriken aus meinem HTPC kann dafür mal verwendet werden und selbstverständlich hätte ich auch noch einen Intel Boxed rumliegen .

Ich hatte schon so einige X58-Bretter in dem System (Gigabyte EX58-UD5/Extreme/UD7, Asus P6T Deluxe, Deluxe V2, Rampage III Gene und EVGA X58-SLI LE. Ein Asus ROG-Board hatte ich auch schon (Rampage II Formula @ LGA 775). ist nru schon etwas länger her.

Aktuelles Board ist übrigens das Gigabyte EX58-UD7 (@ Fusionblock-WaKü). Ein schöner Kandidat für den Vergleich mit dem Formula. Zudem hab ich auch noch ein Gigabyte EX58-Extreme hier rumliegen.
Gekühlt wird das System (außer Graka, die wird sowieso demnächst getauscht) mit der oben erwähnten Eigenbau-WaKü.

Zudem habe ich auch noch einen hardwareverrückten Kumpel, der seine Hardware auch gerne zur Verfügung stellt. Ist ebenfalls im PCGHX abgemeldet (was denn sonst). Sein Nick: BigJim87

Diese besteht aus:

-Core i7 920 D0
-3x 2GB DDR3-1600 Corsair XMS
-Asus Rampage III Gene
-GTX 470 
-bqt Dark Power Pro P8 850W
-Crucial SSD (mit Sata 6GB!! für die Laufwerkstests)

Und sein Gene ist doch ein super Kandidat für den Vergleich Micro-ATX vs. Full-ATX, da sie ja aus dem selben Hause kommen!

*Also ich halte das für ein sehr gutes Angebot. Ihr bekommt hier 2 Tester und müsst nur ein Board hergeben!*

Dank der GTX470 meines Kumpels bin ich auch ind er Lage, das Board im SLI durchzuprüfen und ich denke, wenn ich lieb im Bekanntenkreis frage, bekomme ich auch genug ATIs für einen CF-Test zusammen.

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 23 Jahre alt, zur Zeit Azubi zum Bürokaufmann (letztes Lehrjahr) in einem großen Mannheimer Unternehmen. 
PCs baue ich seit meinem 13 Lebensjahr (habe also schon ein wenig Erfahrung ). Ich besitze zur Zeit 2,5 Rechner: Meinen Gamer, den Mini-ITX-Lan/HTPC und den obligatorischen Office-PC (gehört eigentlich meiner Freundin ). Außerdem einen Asus EEE-PC 1001 und ein HP Compaq 615-Notebook (beides reine Arbeitstiere).
 Zudem spiele ich für meinen ganzen Bekanntenkreis den PC-Helpdesk und baue natürlich auch Rechner, bzw. rüste sie auf.
Ich denke, dass ich in den 10 Jahren minimum 20 Rechner gebaut und weitere 25 aufgerüstet habe. Dazu kommt noch die obligatorische Kaufberatung bei zahlosen Systemen (vorrangig Laptops). 

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn eure Wahl auf mich fallen würde.

Lg 

Zocker Nr.1

P.S.: Die Sysprofile sind total veraltet. Ich hatte die letzten 3 Monate einfach keine Zeit für meine PCs (auch weil ich soviel Helpdesk spielen musste....).
Verspreche aber hoch und heilig, dass ich dem Asus die gebührende Aufmerksamkeit zukommen lassen werde, solltet Ihr mich erwählen.


----------



## 4Kerner (15. März 2011)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

im Folgenden möchte ich euch davon überzeugen, warum ihr mich als einen der beiden Lesertester auswählen sollt, um das ASUS Rampage III Formula PCGH Edition auf Herz und Nieren testen zu dürfen.

Obwohl der Testpendant natürlich im Vordergrund steht, wird sich auch eine entscheidende Frage durch das Review ziehen – lohnt sich ein Umstieg vom beliebten Sockel 775 auf den High-End Sockel 1366? Zudem werde ich zur Veranschaulichung auf ein paar Unterschiede erklären, sodass ich eine kleine grobe Einführung in die Übertaktung geben werde (z.B.: aus dem FSB- wurde der BCLK-Takt). Ob sich der Umstieg lohnt, werde ich im Kapitel Sonstiges beschreiben und an Aspekten wie Leistung, Preis, Verfügbarkeit und weiteren im Test gesammelten Ergebnissen festmachen.  Übrigens: Auch ein AM3-System wird in den verschieden Testdurchläufen als Vergleichswert dienen.

Doch nun  erst einmal zu meinem Testablauf:
Nach der obligatorischen Einleitung, den Impressionen der Verpackung und den technischen Daten des Motherboards, folgt das Öffnen der Verpackung und dann wird neben dem Lieferumfang das Rampage III natürlich erst einmal genau hinsichtlich des Layouts und des Designs betrachtet. Hierbei bietet es sich an, die beispielsweise die Kühlkörper zu entfernen. Trotzdem liegt das Hauptaugenmerk in der Positionierung und der Art der Anschlüsse beziehungsweise der Steckplätze, außerdem wird in diesem Kapitel schon auf die Ausstattung eingegangen.
Danach folgen Bilder des Basic Input / Output Systems – ist die Bedienung der Firmware komfortabel und zum Großteil selbsterklärend? Eine Tabelle gibt Aufschluss darüber wie groß die Spanne der Takt- oder Spannungseinstellungen ist.
Auch wird ein kleiner Blick auf die mitgelieferte Software geworfen und geschaut, ob sich irgendwelche nützlichen Tools abseits von den üblichen Treibern finden.
In den nächsten Kapiteln wird’s dann ernst für den Testprobanden; denn dann geht es an den Praxistest, welcher die Fähigkeiten im Übertakten (max. bootbarer Bustakt und Multiplikator der CPU), bei der Bootzeit (unterteilt in Initialisierung & Betriebssystem) sowie der Leistungsaufnahme (Idle & Last) herausfinden soll (dazu steht mir das Energieverbrauchsmessgerät VOLTCRAFT Energy Monitor 3000 zur Verfügung). Wenn mir im Testzeitraum das geeignete Gerät zur Verfügung steht, wird zu den genannten Tests noch eine Temperaturmessung (beispielsweise am Chipsatz-Kühler) erfolgen. Dank der integrierten Spannungsmesspunkte wird mein Review die Überprüfung der Spannungsstabilität in den verschiedenen Lastzuständen enthalten. Sicherlich dürfen auch Benchmarks nicht fehlen: Für den Spielebenchmark kommt Far Cry 2, an synthetischen Leistungstests 7-Zip, Cinebench R11.5, SuperPI und 3D Mark Vantage zum Einsatz sowie SiSoft Sandra, um die Speicherbandbreite und -latenz zu bestimmen.


Daraus ergibt sich diese folgende Gliederung:1. *Danksagungen*
2. *Inhaltsverzeichnis*
3. *Einleitung*
4. *Technische Daten*
5. *Erster Eindruck*
6. *Design & Layout*
7. *Betrieb*• Testsystem
• BIOS
• Features
• Bootzeit
• Spannungsmessung
• Übertaktung
• Benchmarks
• Leistungsaufnahme​8. *Sonstiges*• Subjektive Audio-Qualität
• Sockel 1366 – eine gute Wahl?​9. *Fazit* (inkl. Pro & Kontra Liste)
10. *Weiterführende Links*

​Das ASUS Rampage III Formula PCGH Edition wird während des Tests mit folgenden Komponenten kooperieren:


*CPU:* Intel Core i7-930
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire TOXIC Radeon HD4870 1GiB
*RAM:* unklar
*SSD:* Corsair Force F40
*HDD*: Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GiB

Hoffentlich kann man anhand meiner bisherigen verfassten Testberichten erkennen, dass mir die deutsche Sprache nicht gänzlich fremd ist und ich gerne solche Lesertests schreibe. Eine Sammlung letzterer ist als Blog hier bei PCGH zu finden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/4kerner/835-4kerner-reviews-und-erfahrungsberichte.html.
Zur Bebilderung stehen mir eine Canon PowerShot G5 und sehr viel Leidenschaft zur Verfügung. Da die Leser nie genug Bilder in einem Testartikel sehen können, werde ich meinen Bericht mit einer möglichst großen Anzahl an Impressionen garnieren.

In Hoffnung in den Kreis der Auserwählten aufgenommen zu werden,
4Kerner​


----------



## HOPELESS2ME (16. März 2011)

*Hallo PCGHX Team - Hallo Forum User
* 

Auch ich würde mich gerne zum Test des Asus Rampage III Formula bewerben. Ich bin mir sicher, ich kann Ihre genannten Bedienungen vollkommen erfüllen.
Ich betreibe im Augenblick eine 4kern Intel Cpu mit 2xEVGA 580. Da ich noch keine Intel I7 CPU besitze, wird mein System im Augenblick noch gebremst. Neues System befindet sich daher im Aufbau. Schneller Speicher liegt schon hier. Nach neuer CPU und passendes Board suche ich  schon in ver. Foren. Da würde mir das Asus Rampage III Formula  - ein wirklich schönes Stück - genau richtig kommen. Mein komp. System ist mit einer WaKü von Aqua aufgebaut. Bilder sende ich gern zu. Als OS dient Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit und  Windows Vista 32 Bit. Für gute Bilder sorgt eine EOS 5D 2.
Würde mich daher sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir die Möglichkeit gebt, mich als Tester zu beweisen. Allen Mitbewerbern viel Glück

mfg Thomas HH


----------



## dolek (16. März 2011)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für das Asus Rampage III Formula

Aufgrund jahrelanger Hardwareerfahrung im Bezug auf Overclocking,Schrauberein und fachspezifisches Mainboard-Wissen, kann ich mich mich definitiv als Tester für diese Aufgabe identifizieren.
Ich nutze als Mainboardbasis seit Jahren ASUS-Boards und bin bisher mit den Boarddesigns und Ausstattungen vollstens zufrieden.
Das Formula-Board wäre für mich eine Herausforderung, versteckte Leistungsreserven,Bugs, etc... offenzulegen und diese detailliert mit Fotos und Text darzustellen.

Beruflich bin ich IT-Systemelektroniker.Privat beschäftige ich mich intensiv mit dem Thema PC-Hardware

Ich würde mich über eine positive Rückmeldung sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

dolek


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2011)

Sehr geehrtes PCGames Hardware Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Lesertest des Asus Rampage III Formula.
Zu meiner Person, ich bin 16 Jahre alt, seit 1 1/2 Jahren hier im Forum aktiv und seit einem Jahr benche ich in unserem HWBot Team. 
In dieser Zeit habe ich hauptsächlich mit Boards der Firma Asus gebencht, konkret konnte ich Erfahrungen mit einem P6T, einem P6T WS sowie einem Rampage III Extreme machen. Jedes dieser Boards hatte sowohl positive wie auch negative Eigenschaften, so hatte mein Rampage III Extreme natürlich eine konkurrenzlos große Featurepalette, kapitulierte jedoch bei mageren 225 MHz BaseClock unter Luft weßhalb ich es notgedrungen verkauft habe. Der Sockel 1366 ist nun fast 3 Jahre auf dem Markt, genug Zeit um ein technisch komplett ausgereiftes Board und einen würdigen Ausstieg aus dieser Plattform präsentieren zu können.  Meine Erwartungen an das Rampage III Formula sind dementsprechend hoch. Den Schwerpunkt meines Tests würde ich natürlich auf das Übertakten legen, dafür ist dieses Board schließlich konzipiert. Ich lege jedoch Wert auf einen vielseitigen Test, so werde ich das Overclockingpotenzial unter Luft (Thermaltake Silver Arrow), unter Wasser (Heatkiller 3.0 LC) und auch unter Trockeneis ausloten.  Dafür steht mir mein i7-920 D0 zur Seite, den ich schon oft gebencht habe (bis auf 5.025 GHz) und dessen Potenzial und Eigenheiten ich sehr genau kenne, wodurch es sich leichter beurteilen lässt ob eine z.B. Instabilität dem Prozessor oder dem Board geschuldet ist. Natürlich werde ich auch einige Benchmarks mit selbem Betriebssystem und Prozessortaktung wie bei schon vorhandenen Ergebnissen von mir durchführen um Unterschiede offenzulegen, da auch das Motherboard die entscheidenden Millisekunden bringen kann. Ein Multimeter zum überprüfen der Spannungsstabilität (mit und ohne LLC) und ein Thermometer zur Kontrolle der verbauten Sensoren sind natürlich vorhanden. Grade in diesen Bereichen ist es wichtig zu wissen, ob man der integrierten Technik trauen kann, ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Den Standpunkt Overclocking kann ich also umfassend abdecken.

Dass ein Motherboard ausschließlich zum Übertakten gekauft wird, mag vorkommen, ist jedoch mit Sicherheit nicht der Regelfall, also plane ich, das Board über den gesamten Testzeitraum in mein Hauptsystem einzubauen um einen besseren Eindruck der sonstigen vorhandenen Features zu bekommen. Zur Zeit nutze ich ein Teufel C100 an einer Creative Audigy 2 was mir eine gute Ausgangsposition verschafft um den integrierten Soundchip sowohl alleine, als auch im direkten Vergleich zu einer dezidierten Soundkarte beurteilen zu können.
Die integrierte GameFirst-Technologie werde ich mithilfe eines P6T WS als Referenzboard zu bewerten versuchen, wobei sich mir hier eher die Frage aufdrängt ob mir als Gelegenheitsspieler wirklich ein Unterschied auffällt. Ich plane jedoch auf jedenfall einen Belastungstest durch simultanen Download während des Spielens, sowie das hinzuziehen eines Freundes der deutlich erfahrener im Onlinegaming ist.

Noch ein paar allgemeine Worte, wie ich mir mein Review vorstelle; ich plane keinen Diagrammwahnsinn. Konkrete Daten sind natürlich wichtig und ich werde sie auch liefern, aber da beim Übertakten jedes Board einzigartig ist, ist eine eher subjektive Einschätzung in Textform wichtig um den Charakter des Boards besser einschätzen zu können. Ist es brav oder eher zickig ? Hat das Bios Bugs und läuft es flüssig ? Wie reagiert es auf falsche Einstellungen ? Die Antworten auf all diese Fragen und meine sonstigen Eindrücke werde ich festhalten um ein möglichst umfassendes Bild des Boards zeichnen zu können. Gleiches gilt auch -  und insbesondere da - in Bereich Sound. Ich bin kein Fachmann dafür, trotzdem erfahren und werde auch hier meine Eindrücke in Textform wiedergeben. Die Punkte die ich nun genannt habe, stellen nicht meinen kompletten Testumfang dar, vielmehr die Schwerpunkte die ich zu setzen gedenke. Falls mir zusätzliche Punkte ein-, oder auffallen werde ich natürlich auch darauf eingehen. Da ich plane das Board nach dem Testzeitraum weiterhin in meinem Hauptsystem einzusetzen, werde ich auch eventuelle Langzeiterfahrungen nachträglich integrieren.
Als fachliche Referenzen sind sowohl das Overclocking-Tagebuch zu nennen welches ich mit meinem Freund Zcei betreibe, als auch ein Netzteiltest von Zcei, den ich mit ihm zusammen angefertigt habe. In letzterem findet sich auch die erwartbare Bildqualität für diesen Test.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/106640-professorfrink-zcei-grilgan-wenn-die-kiddies-benchen-iii-hwbot-wettbewerb-auch-wir-pushen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/119944-review-enermax-modu87-700w.html


Ich würde mich sehr freuen diesen Test für PCGames Hardware durchführen zu dürfen.

Professor Frink


----------



## Falcony6886 (16. März 2011)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des Asus Rampage III Formula bewerben. Eure Teilnahmebedingungen werden von mir vollkommen akzeptiert und erfüllt. Wenn ihr euch vorab noch einmal von meinen Qualitäten und meiner Vorgehensweise überzeugen wollt, so werft doch einen Blick auf meinen Lesertest der Geforce GTX 470, den Lesertest des Xigmatek Thor's Hammer oder aber auf mein Review des Xigmatek Panthéon - mein bislang letzter Testbericht. Meinen Testberichten könnt ihr entnehmen, dass ich eine ordentliche Schreibe habe und in der Lage bin, gute Fotos zu schießen - vor allem aber meine Arbeit mit viel Spaß und Liebe zum Detail erledige!

Zunächst möchte ich euch meine Herangehensweise an einen Lesertest des Asus Rampage III Formula erläutern. Obwohl ich bereits langjährige Erfahrung mit Computern und Mainboards gemacht habe, wäre dies mein erster Mainboard-Testbericht. Da das Mainboard das Herzstück des PC's darstellt, bietet es extrem viel Spielraum beim Testen und natürlich jede Menge Funktionen, die überprüft und getestet werden können. Da es sich hier jedoch um ein Forum für PC-Enthusiasten und PC-Spieler handelt, würde ich das Hauptaugenmerk des Testberichts auf die insbesondere für Spieler interessanten Funktionen legen. Hierzu zählen neben Onboard-Sound und -Ethernet an erster Stelle natürlich die Overclocking-Möglichkeiten: Welches Potenzial bietet das Asus Rampage III Formula im Bezug auf Prozessor- und Arbeitsspeicher-Overclocking? Welche 24/7-Settings lassen sich mit dem Mainboard erreichen? Welchen maximalen Referenztakt kann man auf dem Rampage III Formula erzielen? 

Wie schon in früheren Test liegt mein Fokus hierbei immer auf "sicheren" aber dennoch potenten, alltagstauglichen Settings und nicht auf brachialen, hardwareschädigenden maximalen Overclocking-Ergebnissen. Obwohl ich hierfür beim Lesertest der Geforce GTX 470 einige Kritik bekommen habe, würde ich also auch bei einem Test des Rampage III Formula wieder "normale" Rahmenbedingungen wählen. Dies bedeutet, dass alle Tests in eingebautem Zustand durchgeführt werden. Da ich bereits seit einiger Zeit Geld für einen neuen Rechner auf die "Hohe Kante" gelegt habe, würde ich mir eigens für den Testbericht einen Intel Core i7 960 und 12 GB DDR3-1600 Ram von G.Skill anschaffen. 

Diese Tatsache wirft natürlich eine Frage auf: Warum sollte man sich jetzt noch ein Sockel 1366 System anschaffen, wo es doch bereits Sandy Bridge und bald auch den AMD Bulldozer gibt? Nun, diese Frage würde ich gerne mit einem Lesertest des Rampage III Formula beantworten - spontan fallen mir aber einige Gründe ein: Der Sockel 1366 ist mittlerweile ausgereift und Kinderkrankheiten gehören somit der Vergangenheit an. Zudem bietet einzig der Sockel 1366 die Möglichkeit, SLI und Crossfire mit 2x16 Lanes zu nutzen, ohne dass man auf einen Lucid Hydra Chip (AM3) oder ein überteuertes Board samt Nvidia Zusatzchip (Sockel 1155/1156) zurückgreifen muss. Für mich ein wichtiges Argument - selbst wenn es nur um das Nutzen einer zusätzlichen Physx-Grafikkarte geht. Des Weiteren lassen sich Sockel 1366 Prozessoren ausgezeichnet übertakten, während man bei Sandy Bridge auf die speziellen "K"-Prozessoren mit freiwählbarem Multiplikator zurückgreifen muss. Über allem steht aber die immer noch sehr hohe Leistung eines Sockel 1366-Systems, welches dem Enthusiasten immer noch mehr Potenzial bietet, als Sandy Bridge oder ein AM3-System. 

Sollte euch die Tatsache, dass die zum Test notwendige Hardware noch nicht vorhanden ist, davon abhalten mich auszuwählen, so bin ich gerne bereit, euch einen Nachweis über eine dann notwendige Bestellung der übrigen Komponenten zu liefern. Von daher noch einmal zurück zum Testsystem. Ich würde das Rampage III Formula mit folgenden Komponenten bestücken:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-960 oder Core i7-970
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill F3-12800CL9T-12GBRL 12GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 Kit
Prozessorkühler: Prolimatech Super Mega mit 2x Prolimatech Red Vortex 140mm Lüfter
Grafikkarte: Asus Geforce GTX 480 mit Zalman VF3000F
Festplatte: Crucial Real SSD C300 128 GB und Samsung HD204UI
Soundkarte: Auzentech X-Fi 7.1 Prelude
Netzteil: Corsair AX850 850W 80Plus Gold
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Pantheon mit 4x Prolimatech Vortex 140mm und 2x Enermax Everest Twister Tech 120mm Lüftern.

Nun zu einigen Kernpunkten, die mein Testbericht definitiv enthalten würde:


Lieferumfang, Verpackung und Impressionen
Overclocking (CPU und Ram)
Bios-Features
Sata3-Performance (mit Crucial Real SSD C300)
Test des Onboard Sounds und subjektiver Vergleich mit der Auzentech X-Fi 7.1 Prelude
Test der neuen Intel Ethernet Technologie
Spielebenchmarks (Performance Vergleich mit dem Phenom II X4 955)
Physx-Performance mit GTX 480 + GTX 470 und evtl. SLI aus 2x GTX 470
Leistungsaufnahme (Stromverbrauch unter Last und im Idle-Mode)
Abschließendes Fazit und Aufrüst-Empfehlung

Wie ihr sehen könnt, fallen mir also bereits einige Schandtaten ein, die ich gerne mit dem Asus Rampage III Formula durchführen würde. Nach einer nun 1-jährigen "Enthaltsamkeit" bei euren Lesertests würde es mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mal wieder für euch und das Forum tätig sein dürfte. Ich würde sehr gerne meinen Spaß am Schreiben und an der Arbeit mit Highend-Computer-Hardware mit euch und dem Forum teilen. Auch wenn ich nicht ganz so viele Midi-Chlorianer wie Anakin Skywalker auffahren kann, so würde ich mich dennoch sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich in den Status des "Auserwählten" befördern würdet!

Viele Grüße,

euer Falcony6886!


----------



## Catpaw (16. März 2011)

Moin!

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test eines der Rampage III Formula. Ich bin 21 Jahre alt und seit 2005 Leser der PCGH. Mein erster eigener und immer noch im Einsatz befindlicher Rechner ist von 2006.

Leider kann ich zur Zeit keinen Vergleich mit anderen Sockel-1366-Boards bieten; mein übertaktetes (und natürlich selbst zusammengebautes) System läuft noch auf dem P5LD2 Deluxe (945P) und Ersatz ist erst seit kurzem in Planung. Für Freunde und Verwandte habe ich seitdem allerdings noch einige weitere Rechner konstruiert, aufgerüstet bzw. gewartet.

Während eines Praktikums bei der Stiftung Warentest konnte ich bereits Erfahrung im Testen diverser elektronischer Geräte und der Anfertigung von Testberichten sammeln können. Des Weiteren verfüge ich über eine sehr präzise und differenzierte Ausdrucksweise - im Einstellungstest für Offizierbewerber bei der Bundeswehr im oberen Drittel des Mitbewerberfeldes.

Meine Kompaktkamera ist zwar ein älteres 10.1-MP-Modell der Exilim-Serie, schießt jedoch Fotos recht hoher Qualität.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Zusage! 

Grüße, Catpaw


----------



## Catpaw (16. März 2011)

Catpaw schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test eines der Rampage III Formula.





Sorry, irgendwie wurde der erste Edit meines vorangegangenen Posts eine Minute später "rückgängig" gemacht. Ich vemute, dass das Problem mit Verbindungsproblemen meines Browsers zusammenhängt, denn ich musste ein zweites Mal absenden.

Was noch fehlte, war, dass ich mich auf OC-Fähigkeiten und die Kompatibilität des Boarddesigns zu sperrigen Komponenten konzentrieren möchte.


----------



## BigJim87 (17. März 2011)

Wann werden denn die Glücklichen ausgelost?


----------



## Professor Frink (17. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung, hängt meistens von der Bewerberzahl ab, aber dass der Thread noch offen ist, ist ungewöhnlich ^^


----------



## prost (17. März 2011)

Hoffentlich erfahren wirs morgen


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (17. März 2011)

Ich bin schon so aufgeregt, hoffentlich bin ich einer der Auserwählten


----------



## Mega Rage (17. März 2011)

BIOS_Overclocker schrieb:


> Ich bin schon so aufgeregt, hoffentlich bin ich einer der Auserwählten


 
Geht mir genauso


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. März 2011)

Zwei Bewerber haben in diesem Moment eine neue PN in ihrem Posteingang.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. März 2011)

Ich nicht


----------



## Nils_ (18. März 2011)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## Professor Frink (18. März 2011)

YEAAHHH 
DANKE PCGH, ich werde euch nicht enttäuschen !!


----------



## prost (18. März 2011)

Glückwunsch 
Jetzt nur noch interessant zu wissen wer der 2. ist...
Ich leider net  Nächstes Mal schreibe ich auch einfach eine 10000 Zeilen Bewerbung.. 
Anscheinend gilt nur je mehr Zeilen desto mehr Chancen...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. März 2011)

Die Lesertester stehen fest: Asus Rampage III Formula PCGH Edition kostenlos testen - Update: Die Lesertester stehen fest! - asus, lesertest, mainboard


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2011)

Nun gratuliere ich erst mal Professor Frink zu seiner erfolgreichen Bewerbung
Gleichzeitig, nachdem mich ja nun Stephan hier "geoutet" hat bedanke ich mich ganz herzlich für das in mich gesetzte Vertrauen

Ich freue mich auf den Test


----------



## Henninges (18. März 2011)

grats bee... (;


----------



## Professor Frink (18. März 2011)

Ebenfalls Glückwünsche an Bumblebee, wir beide haben uns schon verständigt zusammenzuarbeiten um die bestmöglichen Resultate zu erzielen, ich freue mich sehr auf das schreiben und die zusammenarbeit miz Bumblebee


----------

